# Hi Everyone



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I am looking at getting back into mice again so thought i`d join here to gain more knowledge, and hopefully make contact with mouse breeders in my area.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello abd welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... Im not too far away here in stoke and I do visit Derby quite often as my parents live there


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

andypandy29us said:


> hello and welcome  ... Im not too far away here in stoke and I do visit Derby quite often as my parents live there


That`s handy to know. I`ve not sourced any mice yet. Hard to know what variety to go for as so many pretty ones to tempt me.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Thought i best introduce myself again as `derbyshire` was an account i opened recently, and then i discovered i had opened an account over 2 years ago when i upgraded my membership. Dom is going to try merge the posts i made under both names, but this is the account i shall be using from now on `Goldenmeadow`


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update, and I don't think I welcomed you yet. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you  
Pleased to be here


----------

